
Apple veteran Schiller transitions to 'Fellow' role, Joswiak to SVP of marketing - uptown
https://9to5mac.com/2020/08/04/apple-veteran-phil-schiller-transitions-to-new-fellow-role-greg-joswiak-promoted-to-svp-of-marketing/
======
_the_inflator
Fellow aka Apple Hall of Fame.

